# My E46 BMW 330ci Clubsport in estoril blue



## jay_bmw

Well after hankering for another e46 after owning my stanced 325ci in imola red i knew i had to have another. After all i only do 14 miles a day to work & back & the fuel consumption isn't really an issue - so today a 200 mile treck to Telford in shropshire for my latest purchase.
Hope you like


































Spec from OEM:
2002 (52)
Clubsport edition
Estoril Blue
Black Leather/Suede patterened inners
M Spoke 71 Alloy wheels
Silver Carbon Cube trim
Sunroof
Centre Armrest
Mats
Loudspeaker system
Rain sensor
Auto Lights

Additional mods:
ACS mirrors
Angel Eyes
LED plate bulbs

Plans:

Repair rust on front OS wing
REplace ACS mirrors with OEM items
Machine polish
Fit Dealer tax disc holder/Plates
Refurb alloys.

Cheers for looking


----------



## rockape

very nice jay :thumb: i told you not sell the bloody imola red :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers - haha i know but this one's faster


----------



## rockape

cant argue with that mate


----------



## SteveTDCi

Very nice, one of the best colours imo


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks Steve- 

Suprised no one has mentioned the ghastly spoiler yet :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

much better than that old man Audi... nice car.. not get it detailed and get your pic changed!!! 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## nicmcs

Nice clubsport mate, I adore the estoril blue, nearly bought an overpriced estoril blue m sport as I fell inlove with the colour.

Nic


----------



## jay_bmw

The Cueball said:


> much better than that old man Audi... nice car.. not get it detailed and get your pic changed!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Cuey!

Itching to detail it but @ work till saturday now 

Will get pic changed

Cheers Nicmcs - it was a bit of a bargain tbh, wasn't after a clubsport as i didn't think i could afford one but this one was a nice suprise


----------



## The Cueball

it's going to be theeeee longest week!! :lol:

sure it will be worth the wait


----------



## jay_bmw

haha deffo its got those split rim alloys with a polished lip 

they're gonna take a lottttttttt o polishin


----------



## dew1911

The Audi was a far nicer motor than that.


----------



## robertdon777

jay_bmw said:


> Thanks Steve-
> 
> Suprised no one has mentioned the ghastly spoiler yet :lol:


The spoilers do erm spoil them, but great colour, great engine, great car.

Is it easy to remove spoilers on them? or does it mean filling and spraying?


----------



## jay_bmw

dew1911 said:


> The Audi was a far nicer motor than that.


Err... Thanks?

Were all entitled to our opinions but it was an auto diesel estate. not a typical 23 year old single lads car.


----------



## Aero

Always liked the Clubsport :thumb: you will enjoy this thread


----------



## jay_bmw

robertdon777 said:


> The spoilers do erm spoil them, but great colour, great engine, great car.
> 
> Is it easy to remove spoilers on them? or does it mean filling and spraying?


Yeah its a bit of a pain to remove it is screwed in - but its part of the clubsport herritage anyway so i'll leave it be


----------



## sideswipe

very nice indeed but why do people put spoilers on bmws its german not japanese...lovin the colour.


----------



## jay_bmw

sideswipe said:


> very nice indeed but why do people put spoilers on bmws its german not japanese...lovin the colour.


Lol i know you'd think it'd been fitted aftermarket but it is factory fitted as part of the 'clubsport' special edition


----------



## Matt.

Nonono. You should of kept your red one and remapped it.


----------



## dave smith

looks nice mate my uncle had a velvet blue one when they were new


----------



## DMH-01

Looks a real tidy example mate :thumb:

Told you it wouldn't be long till you got another.


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers dude - i know i missed owning one - shame your leaving the e46 fold


----------



## SteveTDCi

Values seem to be all over for the cs, the spoiler does look a bit halfords but it has to stay, oh and it's soooo much nicer than a diesel Audi


----------



## jay_bmw

haha cheers - yeah Audi was nice but i got some stick for having an old mans car :lol:


----------



## indydulay

Nice motor and in lovely colour


----------



## jay_bmw

indydulay said:


> Nice motor and in lovely colour


Thanks mate


----------



## kinnon

thats one nice motor


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks fella


----------



## SimonBash

Really like E46 330 coupes, your CS looks great mate I actually like the spoiler

Cracking engine in these:thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks Simon- i forgot how well the 3.0 M54 pulls - after owning the a4 it feels like a rocket!


----------



## andy665

Nearly sold the E36 328i for an E46 330Ci Sport last week but after driving it I much preferred the more raw nature of the E36 - horses for courses 

Looks like it will be a nice car but I must be in the minority of people who don't like Estoril Blue


----------



## jay_bmw

Yeah i like the rawness of the drive of the e36 - had a few 

I find the E46 a nice quiet serene place to be though - very comfortable & modern for its age

Fair do's its a bit of a marmite colour for a BMW


----------



## Derekh929

Very nice in deed


----------



## andy665

jay_bmw said:


> Fair do's its a bit of a marmite colour for a BMW


Tell me about it - the E36 is Atlantis Blue - also definitely a marmite


----------



## jay_bmw

Derekh929 said:


> Very nice in deed


Thanks Derek

Andy - i love Atlantis - if i could have had an e46 i'd have gone for Atlantis or velvet blue.


----------



## awallacee30

Very nice indeed fella! Smashing car in a cracking colour.

My bro's on the lookout for a 330 Ci Sport at the moment, not a Clubsport tho. A lot of old dogs kicking around it has to be said. Looks like you got yourself a nice one there mate


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers mate!

I know i wasn't looking for a clubsport - however it was in my price range- i thought why not! There are plenty of dogs yeah, they're getting old now & a lot bein chavved up & ragged by young lads (i am a youngish lad but treat my cars with respect.)


----------



## rockape

looking forward to seeing it all cleaned up jay


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers mate I can't wait to go down my stepdads unit & give it a good da


----------



## jay_bmw

Some progress pics from the weekend 

Changed the thermostat so it now gets up to temp & MPG is much better

Ordered coilovers to get it as lowwwwww as possible 

Ordered spacers to avoid fouling on coilovers

Hacking up my glasses holder for the ipod cable







Drilling up the airbox for the noizzze!








my mates 281bhp mega diesel 330









Just need to get the wheels refurbed & coilovers fitted in the next few weeks 

Cheers

Jay


----------



## jay_bmw

Debating weather to get some more style 32's like my last car (pictured)


----------



## robertdon777

Yes, Clubsport wheels are some of BMW's poorest design


----------



## jay_bmw

I know hence wanting to change. 

Theyre gash.


----------



## jay_bmw

Lowered pics @ formby point


----------



## M.O.S

Always been a huge fan of the Clubsports... I actually like the wheels and spoiler too!


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks mate


----------



## The Cueball

I quite like the wheels too... what's wrong with them?!?

the other ones that you did have on the red car... are they the versions that were on the 7 series?!?

:thumb:


----------



## L4CKL

i wanted your red one and now want your blue one!!


----------



## jay_bmw

The Cueball said:


> I quite like the wheels too... what's wrong with them?!?
> 
> the other ones that you did have on the red car... are they the versions that were on the 7 series?!?
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks - i just find them a PITA to clean as the polished lips keep going corroded & just not keen on the style, grown on me now its lower though 

Aye, they were ones off a 7 series hence the stretched tyres etc

L4CKL - Cheers mate, u remember 3i_gaz?

More pics now its been wound down another 5 threads


----------



## jay_bmw

Photoshop of next couple of hopeful mods


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'd say keep the clubsports, thats what makes it a clubsport, without them and the spoiler its what makes it a CLubsport, without them it might as well be any other E46.


----------



## jay_bmw

Steve, i don't care much for the clubsport originality, its just an e46 to me , i've had 8 of them now & i didn't particuarly want a cubsport - it just came up @ a decent price & i like the colour - i'm not a fan of the OEM wheels at all really.


----------



## SteveTDCi

jay_bmw said:


> Steve, i don't care much for the clubsport originality, its just an e46 to me , i've had 8 of them now & i didn't particuarly want a cubsport - it just came up @ a decent price & i like the colour - i'm not a fan of the OEM wheels at all really.


In that case, CSL replicas  for me, although the ones on the red one do look good


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheeers - i just hope i can get some for decent money - thats my old imola red one although i'm reluctant to fit stretched tyres again as some plod take offence to it...


----------



## rockape

defo the csl's jay, photo shop :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers mate - i was well impressed with the photoshop - my mate did it who does them for Audi magazine etc. Looks real dont it!


----------



## rockape

it certainly does mate.


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers pal


----------



## jay_bmw

Wheels fitted, back tyres are too fat, gonna get some 235/35's for back tomorrow
Like i say - was expecting for them to be staggered, but i think with some rear spacers & some slimmer tyres they should look okay
What you think guys? Any comments or critiscism welcome


----------



## andy665

Lovely and would have been better still with some rear dish


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers andy. Didnt pay rear dish money though


----------



## rockape

that is looking very nice mate :thumb:
what size are the wheels ?


----------



## Guest

good work,god i want a clubsport!lol


----------



## andy665

jay_bmw said:


> Cheers andy. Didnt pay rear dish money though


Couldn't have non staggered wheels now , just picked up a set of 18"s with a 3" rear dish, definitely reserved for special occasions


----------



## jay_bmw

I drove 300 miles expecting them to be staggered as they have 265 section rears, however they weren't - just staggered tyres.

I love the design of CSL's so i'm not too fussed that theyre not staggered.

Rockape Cheers mate they're 19"s


----------



## robertdon777

Miles better looking!


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers


----------



## rockape

thought so mate, i fancy the lm reps, but not the cleaning lol.


----------



## jay_bmw

What you got now MV4's is it?

I was originally after LM reps but like you say these are easier to clean & spokes go all way to edge so look better (IMO of course) but i do like the dish on the 
LM's

Also today had the scary fullrun tyres binned & bridgestones fitted to the rear & vredestein's fittd to the front


----------



## rockape

yes mate mv 4's,look ok but i do like the dished rims.


----------



## jay_bmw

Small update. 50 quid of fuel, check the range - nice. 









Splitters took a hit going out the part worn place - ouch. 









Sprayed grill black - mmm fresh. 

















Thanks for looking


----------



## jay_bmw

Spacers - Dynavin sat nav & rear tyres on payday, doesn't seem very popular on here my journal - is it not being polished enough :lol:


----------



## rockape

is with me jay :thumb:
been looking at some dare lm reps on ebay http://www.hotlinetyres.co.uk/18-al...els-bmw-135678-seriesz3z4m3-wider-p-9161.html
good price i thought, what do you think ?


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers mate - glad you enjoy it ! 

Aye, seems a good price that as they are staggered too! You should buy em!


----------



## DMH-01

Some black grilles to match the splitters :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks for the suggestion but this is my 8th e46, and i've done black grilles to death, feeling the OEM+ theme @ the moment (hence window sticker :lol


----------



## jay_bmw

new wheels again hopefully on thursday


----------



## jay_bmw

Got some new wheels,

9.5j rears with a nice little strech on 235's - not my first choice in colour but my first choice in style


----------



## andy665

Not quite sure on those, would look better with the black bits in silver - wheels are such a personal thing though and good job we don't all like the same


----------



## jay_bmw

Andy you never like my updates haha! I agree silver centres would have been better but it's all they had in @ the time & i'm impatient 

Some better pics from today :


----------



## andy665

Jay - for some reason the wheels look superb in the photos you have just posted


----------



## jay_bmw

Ah thanks Andy! 

I was contemplatin sticking them up for sale straight away but they have grown on me


----------



## andy665

I have bought several sets of wheels that I have not been too sure about - every time they have ended up being my favourites


----------



## rockape

jay mate, they've totally transformed the car. i quite like the colour tbh :thumb:

oh the missus just said she likes the wheels and the colour.


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks mate  glad your both a fan


----------



## jay_bmw

Right - 6th and i think FINAL set of wheels now, i couldn't get on with the polished/grey ones so i got some CSL GTS wheels in 8.5 9.5J fitment - nice bit of Dish 

and some beading from Dodo Juice Purple Haze


----------



## SteveTDCi

That looks fanfookintastic


----------



## jay_bmw

Ah thanks Steve! Propper compliment


----------



## andy665

Very, very nice - KEEP AWAY from kerbs


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks Andy, yeah that's my main concern now when driving haha


----------



## jay_bmw

Well its pretty quiet in here, no one seems to want to comment 

Been & took advantage of halfords 3 for 2 offer on cleaning products this morning 




























Cheers

Jay


----------



## DMH-01

Looking good mate :thumb:

You went with the black grilles in the end .


----------



## andy665

Apart from the black grilles (never seen a BMW I like them on) thats about the best looking E46 I can remember seeing


----------



## DMH-01

andy665 said:


> Apart from the black grilles (never seen a BMW I like them on) thats about the best looking E46 I can remember seeing


Can't say this don't look good :argie:...


----------



## andy665

DMH-01 said:


> Can't say this don't look good :argie:...


But that is not an E46


----------



## DMH-01

andy665 said:


> But that is not an E46





andy665 said:


> Apart from the black grilles (*never seen a BMW I like them on*)


You never said what model .


----------



## andy665

Oh yes I did - E46


----------



## robertdon777

Wheels are miles better, can't help but thinking the rear needs raising a bit, so it's sloping forward rather than dragging it's A**e around.

More like this stance: (rear arch just clear of tyre)



















And I still can't get on with the rear spoiler, other than that its's looking very very good.


----------



## rockape

lovin' it mate :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

I thought these had more HP 231! seems pretty low for a big 3.0


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks for the comments guys!

I think I might lower the front a bit more today as its only a 5 min job 

The grilles are carbon fibre wrapped & so easily reversible 

Grizzle I wouldn't exactly call it underpowered - it is an old engine designed in the mid 90s not like today where they squeeze 300bhp out a 1.0.

I am also not a fan of the spoiler - however being a clubsport it came from factory like that so I think it'll have to stay or I'll struggle selling it 

Thanks again

Jay


----------



## david_h

soo glossy, that's the best finish I think I've ever seen on estoril blue. You want to come and do mine?

Loved your imola red one, this is nice too.


----------



## jay_bmw

Thanks David!
I'm surprised I only achieved it with a DA with some menz & straight to dodo juice purple haze!

Yeah sure bring yours round today I've not much on!

Thanks I did love my imola red one, it was a little classier than the clubsport I think ;-)


----------



## ITHAQVA

:argie::argie::argie: Estoril 

Nice one Jay, so shiny :thumb:


----------



## rockape

just changed the fuel filter on mine. what a difference, lovely and smooth through the gears now no more jerkiness. and better throttle response.
worth doing Jay unless, yours is ok :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Grizzle said:


> I thought these had more HP 231! seems pretty low for a big 3.0


Not that powerful, not that economical

But I'd swap it for my VAG TFSI engine in an instance. They have so much character, and the noise when gunning them:thumb:

Oh and they even sound good on idle, unlike my Direct Injection sounding 4 pot.

Can you tell I miss my petrol BMW 6 pot booo hoooo

Sadly they are all being replaced now with the new range of 4 pot turbo's from BMW. Probably great on paper and give great performance but they will loose a massive amount of character.


----------



## robertdon777

jay_bmw said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> I think I might lower the front a bit more today as its only a 5 min job
> 
> Jay


The fronts spot on, just raise the rear 5-10mm, that will make the front look lower and take the reverse dragster look away from it.


----------



## jay_bmw

Rockape it had an inspection 2 @ around 80k with a fuel filter but I know what you mean, they do seem a bit lifeless if you don't keep on top of them!

Cheers for the comments guys  loving that people are starting to read my journal again 

Robert I've had 15 BMWs now & 10 of them have had the m54 lump in, I wouldn't have anything else, I've had a few four pots & no matter how well tuned etc like you say they just don't have the silky smoothness off the 6 cyl,


----------



## Grizzle

robertdon777 said:


> Not that powerful, not that economical
> 
> But I'd swap it for my VAG TFSI engine in an instance. They have so much character, and the noise when gunning them:thumb:
> 
> Oh and they even sound good on idle, unlike my Direct Injection sounding 4 pot.
> 
> Can you tell I miss my petrol BMW 6 pot booo hoooo
> 
> Sadly they are all being replaced now with the new range of 4 pot turbo's from BMW. Probably great on paper and give great performance but they will loose a massive amount of character.


Couldnt agree more, just expected more HP from that 3.0 straight 6 thats all.

My ambition in the next few years is to get my american muscle car


----------



## jay_bmw

Spent a few hours on it this weekend - mainly detailing the engine bay using a solution of 10:1 APC and Autosmart Silicon dressing (smells nice!)










Cleaned the leather with a mild APC solution & conditioned with Autoglym leather care balm. Did the steering wheel which came out like new nice & matte 










Give the car a quick wipe over with AS tango, love that stuff, so cheap & dilutable too - great!

*







*


----------



## robertdon777

Grizzle said:


> Couldnt agree more, just expected more HP from that 3.0 straight 6 thats all.
> 
> My ambition in the next few years is to get my american muscle car


Yeah V8!!!!!!!!!, I'd love an e39 540i.

The e90 330's produce a bit more power 260 I think or there abouts, another great engine about to vanish.


----------



## horico

Nice looking motor. I agree with keeping the spoiler. Wheels etc can be changed whenever but others not knowing its a clubsport and think the spoiler is extra isnt reason enough to get rid. I would have looked harder at these when I got my old 330ci but they have roofs and I prefer verts. 

Liking them wheels too. They are one of te few sets I'd swap my oem's for on the ///M.

I look forward to seeing the updates. Good work so far. 

Matt


----------



## SteveTDCi

That's a very tidy engine bay


----------



## jay_bmw

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah V8!!!!!!!!!, I'd love an e39 540i.
> 
> The e90 330's produce a bit more power 260 I think or there abouts, another great engine about to vanish.


Yeah 265bhp same as the z4 coupe I had last year - the n42 engine is one of the lightest 3 litre 6 cyl engine in production. Loved that car

Matt - cheers Im glad you see where I'm coming from I still have t oem suspension and I'm sure someone on the owners club will be happy do a deal with their clubsport rims if I come to sell

Steve cheers mate, not bad for 10 mins work ;-)


----------



## rockape

thats looking better and better mate :thumb: looks a totatally different car from when you first bought it.


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers mate! any updates on yours?


----------



## rockape

not really mate,still thinking on the wheels


----------



## jay_bmw

You not fancy these Zito ones mate? 850 with tyres in 19" they're a few suppliers on ebay


----------



## jay_bmw

Sorry not an exciting update, but i applied a coat of UDS from Autoglym via the DA today, went to take some pics in my fav location but the battery's in the DSLR ran out  so shabby iPhone pics is all i got, anyway, hope you like


----------



## andy665

Not looking too bad I suppose - 

Superb.

Gave ours a quick coat of wax today, not worth spending too long as its going in for some paintwork in late May so want to get it sorted after then - its even still running on its winter wheels - BBS splits

Spending more time giving some love to the Alfa


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers Andy 

Ah i need paint doing too don't remind me 

Love your Alfa, i miss mine


----------



## andy665

jay_bmw said:


> Love your Alfa, i miss mine


There is something special about an Alfa that no German marque can capture

Slowly acquiring all the parts I need for a complete suspension refresh, got new Eibach springs, rear shocks, now need new front wishbones, anti rollbar drop links, front shocks and new rear bushes, should drive like a new car when its all done


----------



## jay_bmw

There is 'something' indeed 
I fell out with mine as it broke down every time I went on motorway 

The turning circle is funny on a gtv. I think a double decker bus has a better one :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw

I've just been out in the s**tty city i live in (preston) and took some pics with the DSLR but i still ain't great with editing etc so forgive me, apologies for all the wh0ring.


----------



## rockape

very nice pics mate :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

Cheers mate!


----------

